# Rlt Engraving



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

Here goes...

I think one thing that spoils the RLT ltd editions is the Font used for engraving on the movement. Someone a while ago was virtually 'stoned' (as in the throwing of!!) for suggesting it was of a style that is generally expected on a Pewter Mug. IMO it would look sooo much better if it were in the same font as the Dial, or even something cleaner such as Arial.

1. I'm not slagging off the watches

2. I'm not slagging of the execution of the engraving

Just put on my flak jacket and full face riot helmet, come on then, DO YOUR WORST!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Fair comment but personally I really like the style Roy uses, very cool IMHO









I also feel that Arial would be a bit boring on the rotor







though I love it on the dial









Obviously, this is again, a personal opinion


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Red,

I agree with you.... LOOK --> IMHO <-- it is not an appropiate font for these watches...maybe a 17th century lantern clock, but not a 21st century wristwatch.

A modern font would look much better --> IMHO <-- and I love the RLT 21









Cheers

Paul


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

Don flak jacket.

I agree. wearing my new and lovely RLT21. great smooth clean design. The font on the strap clasp is the same issue, gothic does not match.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

I agree - the watches are absolutely gorgeous but I disike the font used for the RLT on the rotors and on the deployant Clasp.

Just my personal taste and it would not put me off buying a watch though if offered the choice I'd choose no engraving.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Xantiagib said:


> if offered the choice I'd choose no engraving.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I like the idea of an engraved rotor weight, but also find the Gothic script a little too ornate for my personal taste, although it would not affect my decision to buy an RLT model.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Cheer up Roy







perhaps for us philistines you could use these


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

I'll clarify my position on this: I'd still like RLT on the rotor and/or the clasp just not in 'that' font.... and i'd choose no engraving if there was no possibility in changing the font thats all....








cheer up Roy...! you asked us a hell of a load of questions about the dial which we are glad to be part of.... now next time you'll ask us about the rotor too!

its a win-win situation


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> Cheer up Roy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Philistines!!* too right!!!, no taste some people, ignore them Roy, they are just the great rowdy ranks of the unwashed who wouldn`t know class if it shoved a red hot poker up their bums









The decent, right thinking, silent majority are with you on this Roy,









We say keep it Gothic style and blow a great big fat rasberry to the lot of `em























Right, now where`s my hard hat and flak jacket?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

For my two pennies worth







I like the idea of the engraving on the rotor and clasp, as it just adds to the RLT experience.









However I haven't got a RLT21 as my bank manager doesn't like to say YES


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im of the opinion that it adds a nice touch, trouble is, its hard to please all the people all the time


----------



## Jussi (Nov 23, 2004)

I have to confess that I kind of like the font used on rotor and clasp.

Another question is does it suit the font on dial.. I haven't thought it before, but now that you said it..







It is totally different style, BUT if I have understood this right, this font is sort of trademark of RLT watches, and I would love to have that trademark on my RLT watch (don't have any yet..







).

Jussi


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

Well. that wasn't so bad after all. When I saw 14 comments I expected a load of stick!!!

Just to add to my previous comments:

3. I like an engraved rotor/movement.

4. I personally find it hard to make out the RLT (and I have excellent close vision). IMO it is an important addition to the RLT watches and as such should be easily read and identified.

5. As these are precision instruments and put together/designed with love care and skill I just think the engraving should be 'less fussy'.

6. Ultimately, it would not stop me buying the watches (I have an RLT17 and Love it (the watch that is)







)


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I like the engraving.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

As many stated above, while it would not (and hasn't!) stop me from buying an RLT, I'd like to see something more akin to the serif font used on the dial of the RLT4/8/17 for engraving. In fact, I'd like to see more of that font all 'round (for Roy's non-military/sport watches of course). For example, I think it would look good on the tonneau and moonphase. Just my 2p.


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Stan said:


> I like the engraving.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too.

Roy has dared to be different. To buck the trend. The engraving is unlike anything else I've seen on modern watches.

I would go a step further and make it even bolder with a black enamel fill.

Or black PVD the rotor and have white lume on the lettering.

As long as it glows all night


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

makky said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > I like the engraving.
> ...


I like the lume idea.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I like the font currently used for the rotor engraving. Especially on a decorated movement in an ornate watch like the RLT21









[EDIT]...and RLT22!







[/EDIT]


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

In a way, I think its a bit of a bloody cheek asking Roy to change the font. You could not ask Omega to change the syle of their logo could you? Or TAG to change their font? Or Panerai to use a serif font?

That is Roy's signature.

So be it.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

ESL said:


> You could not ask Omega to change the syle of their logo could you? Or TAG to change their font? Or Panerai to use a serif font?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I agree - but I don't buy second rate brands anyway














.


----------



## Shaky (Dec 16, 2005)

ESL said:


> In a way, I think its a bit of a bloody cheek asking Roy to change the font. You could not ask Omega to change the syle of their logo could you? Or TAG to change their font? Or Panerai to use a serif font?
> 
> That is Roy's signature.
> 
> ...


I agree, I like the font


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

raketakat said:


> No I agree - but I don't buy second rate brands anyway
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Right.I feel the need to say a few things,as I don't use the forum much anymore I don't have to read the fall out I am going to cause,and not be embarresed at all
















I am not having a go at the thread starter









First,I quite like the engraving,it takes a lot of skill to do it,when you can do it,then you can moan.As has been said it should not affect the desision to buy an RLT.

Mentioning it will not make Roy change his engraving style so why bother.

Its only a little script and you never see it anyway unless you have to keep looking at the rotor just to check its not quartz,which is much better anyway,I would have Roy engrave my Renta's with his logo if possible























If there are any grammer or spelling mistakes in my post..I typed fast in anger


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Xantiagib said:


> cheer up Roy...! you asked us a hell of a load of questions about the dial which we are glad to be part of.... now next time you'll ask us about the rotor too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I won't, I engraved 30 rotors this morning before this thread.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Alex, always a pleasure.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Roy


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AlexR said:


> Right.I feel the need to say a few things,as I don't use the forum much anymore I don't have to read the fall out I am going to cause,and not be embarresed at all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He may not post often (enough) but when he does it`s pure gold























Well apart from the total rubbish about Quartz being better then mechanical that is


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

ESL said:


> In a way, I think its a bit of a bloody cheek asking Roy to change the font. You could not ask Omega to change the syle of their logo could you? Or TAG to change their font? Or Panerai to use a serif font?
> 
> That is Roy's signature.
> 
> ...


I disagree, George. Roy makes bespoke watches (unlike those other companies) and there is a _constant_ stream of requests and suggestions for all of his watches - witness any RLT watch thread.

But you raised a good point: I'd love to have Roy's actual signature engraved on one of my watches!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nalu said:


> But you raised a good point: I'd love to have Roy's actual signature engraved on one of my watches!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is a good idea Colin


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Colin,

Roy may well make bespoke watches, but they are still RLT's. If there is not something RLT on them, then they might just as well be Colin's or George's, or - heaven forbid - Alex's.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nalu said:


> ESL said:
> 
> 
> > In a way, I think its a bit of a bloody cheek asking Roy to change the font. You could not ask Omega to change the syle of their logo could you? Or TAG to change their font? Or Panerai to use a serif font?
> ...


But,Roy has his little trademarks,his font being one of them.His signature on a watch would have to be small,can I have mine done in crayon please?














Every maker has to have a symbol or recognised mark,even custom makers don't keep changing their thingie to suit fussy customers


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

ESL said:


> In a way, I think its a bit of a bloody cheek asking Roy to change the font. You could not ask Omega to change the syle of their logo could you? Or TAG to change their font? Or Panerai to use a serif font?
> 
> That is Roy's signature.
> 
> ...


Who's doing that then??


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Nalu said:


> Roy makes bespoke watches (unlike those other companies) and there is a _constant_ stream of requests and suggestions for all of his watches -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The problem is Colin he doesn't listen and ignores us all







Remember the 11 dial comp?







He would still be printing dials today if we all got what we asked for.

ps I like the engraving as it is, adds a bit of class imho.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Everyone hush now.All this talk of Roy's engraving not being boring enough must p*ss him off a little,it would me









Trouble with letting customers have a choice is they never know what they want.Take away the option like most Swiss watches and they will buy and not moan on the brand's forum


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

AlexR said:


> I would have Roy engrave my Renta's with his logo if possible
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep your perverse sexual fantasies to yourself Mr. Alex







.

First time I've heard'em called that







.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Everyone hush now.


Dad mode


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

raketakat said:


> AlexR said:
> 
> 
> > I would have Roy engrave my Renta's with his logo if possible
> ...


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

I dont wear my watches dial side down, so who's gonna see anyway

sam


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

sssammm said:


> I dont wear my watches dial side down, so who's gonna see anyway
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I agree Sam.









Maybe it's time we forgot about glass backed watches and just learned to live with them as we see them on our wrists?









I'd like a classical steel backed watch like my old Rado, I don't need to see the movement to know it is made by Eta and mechanical, most people wouldn't know a mechanical watch from their bottom.









But, other people have serious anal retention and that is their business I supose.









I'm quite taken with quartz watches and I'd like to see an RLT watch that has a high quality quartz movement in a solid steel case and a has a good, thick steel bracelet.









I don't need a glass back on it but I'd love it to run for 10 years without a battery change.

Sorry, the more I read this forum the more I'm drawn to some of Seiko's third generation quartz watches.

Why? Because ....................

Fill in the gaps.









A second thought,

If Roy's poor choice of font in his engraving won't prevent anyone from buying one of his watches why bring the subject up?

If you like the watch buy it, or do the alternative and don't bitch.

That's what I was told on a forum I was banned from.







No names, no pack drill.









I suspect that Roy will be less willing to make bespoke watches after all the kind comments he got from some members?







Remember that most other manufacturer's would never pander to the customer as much as Roy does, most would tell you to go away.









Roy, design your watches as you see fit. If people don't like them then that's their business.


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

Stan said:


> sssammm said:
> 
> 
> > I dont wear my watches dial side down, so who's gonna see anyway
> ...


I disagree, if they hadn't taken customers views wants and needs into account they wouldn't be in business for long (that by the way is the same for _any_ business (ask Roy))...!!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> sssammm said:
> 
> 
> > I dont wear my watches dial side down, so who's gonna see anyway
> ...


Sorry Stan.............I think that is a ridiculous way to see it!

I have to agree entirely with Redmonaco


----------



## jonsedar (Mar 13, 2005)

my 2p:

A change of logo is always a tricky manouvre, and only worthwhile if you have a new mission statement or business need for rebranding. So if Roy has chosen this engraving to be a constant, recognisable ident or logo, then dont change it between watch models, keep it the same through all the engravings that you choose to do.

If however, the engraving is simply an extra decoration, albeit a themed decoration based on the letters of the brand 'RLT', then there's no reason why not to change the font according to the style of the watch and as you see fit.

My take is that your watch face ident: 'RLT Watch Co.' is a strong logo and in fact serves very well to being your main logo. Instantly recognisible and a good constant ident to carry across all of your watch models. Plus it looks great.

The engraving however, seems more of a themed decoration, and perhaps you should investigate a small selection of different fonts for the engraving of"RLT". This could then better suit the style of each watch model, while still being a very strong branding tool.

Furthermore on a personal note, I like the gothic font on the more classic models, but dont think it would suit say, the very modern looking RLT19.

Most important thing must be to balance your branding with the aesthetic of each particular watch model.

Jon


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

jonsedar said:


> my 2p:.....
> 
> Most important thing must be to balance your branding with the aesthetic of each particular watch model.
> 
> ...


This is a clear statement with which I would entirely agree. As I newbie, I don't feel I have the right to criticise anyway, but honest, openly shared opinion is presumably what this forum is about. If the gothic RLT is the intended branding logo, keep it untouched. But the RLT Watch Co. is also a logo used in differing type faces and could be used as an alternate sometimes.

I really enjoy the personal touches and hope Roy gets something positive out of this discussion.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Griff said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > sssammm said:
> ...


There we must disagree then Griff.









I do doubt the validity of designing watches by democracy, I don't think it works.

Maybe another ridiculous opinion but there you have it.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I agree and disagree with most things









Designing a watch with the input of customers is asking for trouble.No one agrees and you can never please everyone.One off bespoke stuff is different,it is for one person.

No big watch company like R*lex asks its customers what they want,do they?and they sell well enough,people put up with the things they don't like.Give that customer an option and all hell breaks loose
















How many watch companies do we know of that listen to its customers?

I don't like the AP logo,its crap,but I want one of their watches.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Regarding how much Roy takes on board the input from his customers, I feel he seems to have got the balance right as demonstrated by the fact that his watches are well received and do sell, often very qiuckly









Mind you he didn`t listen to me when I suggested he supply them as standard with non-leather straps


----------



## Justin (Oct 6, 2003)

My rotor appears to have developed a rattle


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Justin said:


> My rotor appears to have developed a rattle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I speculated on a polite reply for almost 3 seconds but couldn't come up with one.























Shall I go for the impolite like a barra boy would? "Hello mate, want to buy a Zenith watch book".









Or even a megalomaniac....... check out this site.









-Edited by moderator.-

Decorated movement? My arse.







People took the back off and it was a base unit.







Why didn't they complain?

Naaah.









My RLT watches have no faults that I can detect.







The manufacturer doesn't appear to tell lies.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)




----------



## raysablade (Jun 12, 2005)

AlexR said:


> I don't like the AP logo,its crap,but I want one of their watches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its a personal thing but logos are a make or break issue for me. There are a number of Orient models I like but won't buy becasue of the awful "Rothmans" logo, similarly with Zeno and the plane.

I like Eddie Platts' Speedbird chrono but resited an opportunity to buy one because of the mawkish spiel about the first flight on the back of it.

I always try to remember what George Orwell said about effective writing. I think there is a lot we can take from this into other areas of our lives.

_"Never use a metaphor, simile, or other figure of speech which you are used to seeing in print. _

Never use a long word where a short one will do.

If it is possible to cut a word out, always cut it out.

Never use the passive where you can use the active.

Never use a foreign phrase, a scientific word, or a jargon word if you can think of an everyday English equivalent.

Break any of these rules sooner than say anything outright barbarous."


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > Stan said:
> ...


Yes...and we've all heard about the boss who says he'll sit down with an employee and discuss his view for 20 minutes....after which the boss says "we then agree to do it my way"

Roy makes watches his way for a variety of reasons and hopes we like them. When views are asked for and popular choices come to light he may think it a good idea to implement that popular choice, and put it into the production of a new watch. No point asking for views, opinions and choices if there is no intention to take any notice. I really don't understand what is wrong with producing a watch by democracy if it is practical to do. If Oris took notice that many of their recent models are massive in case bulk and over engineered to a point people don't care for, and did something about it, they might suddenly find they'd sell more. They have lost the plot recently, and are a far cry from some of the classy lines they did some years ago.

Would a motor cycle company be sensible to turn out a design of bike no one wanted. That is one product where it would be barmy to take no notice of what the bikers wanted


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

The "invisible hand" of the market will select the watch it wishes to wear







.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

A cracking new watch could be .......................the..............

* RLT*

DEMOCRAT


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Griff said:


> A cracking new watch could be .......................the..............
> 
> * RLT*
> 
> ...


I've given up trying to covince Roy to do a "Triumph of the proletariat over the decadence of Western imperialism" watch.

He just won't have it














.

The nice Liberal "winds both ways" multi-directional bezel







diving watch fell on deaf ears also.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

What a shock!!


----------



## threean2 (Dec 31, 2005)

Stan said:


> I like the engraving.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Include me!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Of course those who don`t like the engraving style could always get out their Dremels and grind it down


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

threean2 said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > I like the engraving.
> ...


Has this thread just gone freaking full circle

For Gawd's sake...............lock it up!!!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Griff said:


> threean2 said:
> 
> 
> > Stan said:
> ...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

It is getting rather tiresome


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Does anyone find that those white, padded mailing envelopes Roy uses just rustle too much at inappropriate moments







?

Like when you are trying to smuggle a package past the domestic customs official.

I think he ought to change them







.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yeah, and whats with that compliment slip?

I would prefer it if you used a light blue paper


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

The stamps could be a bit more cheerful too.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Boxes don't match either, I've had brown, green and once a blue one.

What gives man?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

What about the selotape he uses









It ruins the bubble wrap
















Surely he could manage with rubber bands


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Rubber bands.







Rubber bands were luxury in our cardboard fish tank!

We had Selotape for breakfast in our septic tank, cardboard fishtank environment.









Rich people make me feel like taking no interest.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Griff said:


> threean2 said:
> 
> 
> > Stan said:
> ...


Lock 'em up ? That's not very democratic.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> Rubber bands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 These rubber bands would need to be made from recycled green wellies of course


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I've noticed that when Roy sends a watch across The Atlantic, he always packs it in a nice cardboard box with more interesting sticky labels on it.

I think we're being done cheaply














.


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

Does the engraved 'signature' on the rotor really matter? It is, in fact, a nice touch that sets the watches apart.

Not all of the RLT's in my collection have the signature engraved on the rotor; some have the Limited Edition serial number.

None of those other watches has a decorated rotor like the RLT 21 and, in my opinion, I would prefer that the signature not be engraved on the 7751 movement rotor. I think it detracts from the beauty of the decoration.

Please note that I do have a 21 on my wrist as I type this. The engraving didn't stop me from ordering that masterpiece.

As far as the handwritten signature of our host is concerned, it has been done by at least one other watch maker. Xemex watches show the signature of the company owner on the back, usually on the inside of the the back crystal.

Although this is a sponsored forum, I believe our host doesn't object to us stating our opinions here. It is his choice to ignore us whenever he sees fit. Unless Roy tells me to f**k-off, I will continue to state my 2p worth.


----------

